# Where do I get an AX414 service manual



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

As stated in the title, where can I source a service manual for the AX414 engine?

Thanks


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

LCT has some on their site for download. They call them service manuals but I would not call them a service manual. I don't know how much different an AX engine is then a LCT original.

Ariens dealers are suppose to do the service work on the AX engine and blower. So the Ariens dealer should have access to full service manuals. Now, you just have to find a nice dealer that is willing to resell one to you. That might not be to easy.

Good Luck

Ken


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Ken, I went over to LCT and downloaded the service manual, it has the specs I was looking for, valve clearances, torque values & such. 

There are too many people out there that call themselves mechanics and way too few mechanics, I like taking care of and repairing my own equipment this way at least I know it was done and done right.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

InfernoST said:


> Thanks Ken, I went over to LCT and downloaded the service manual, it has the specs I was looking for, valve clearances, torque values & such.
> 
> There are too many people out there that call themselves mechanics and way too few mechanics, I like taking care of and repairing my own equipment this way at least I know it was done and done right.


I am glad it helped out. Although I think LCT's service manual is quite poor. 

I only completely rebuilt one small engine in my life time. The engine service manuals that I remember had more in them. Those days must be gone now. 

I just wonder if overhauling a small Chinese engine is even considered as an option in todays world. It means a lot to you and I but maybe its not a concern to the big companies. On this line of thought, could it be possible that these full service manuals might not be available at all. It would be sad if they where not.

Ken


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

As you said it is quite poor but will do for now. I always buy the service manual, the one for my bike is about 600+ pages and takes you through the complete tear down and rebuild of the entire bike in very minute detail. Almost forgot also a lot of photo's, love those pictures as they say one is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

InfernoST said:


> As stated in the title, where can I source a service manual for the AX414 engine?
> 
> Thanks


Contact LCT via email. They will happily provide you with it. Their customer support is really good.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

The last time the original poster was on this web site was 4 yrs ago. He’s not likely to see any of this info.


----------

